# Powertech SCD vs Yamaha Black Stainless



## NealXB2003

Anybody ran both a SCD and YBS? How do the two compare? I know they're both the same style prop (semi cleaver). That style seems to work well with my boat - it's prone to porpoise with other props. My boat needs a little more grip so I can run higher on the jackplate and maintain traction in turns. I've read on some of the duck hunting forums that YBS is thinner and has better bite, but most of those guys are running 3.5" gearcases. Wondering if the same is true for the 4.25" hubbed props?

I can turn the 16" SCD to 6350 with my f70 which is about perfect. Smallest YBS is 17", so it may be too much pitch unless it truly is thinner/ spins easier.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

It’s true! Went from the scd to the black stainless. Faster prop and surprisingly runs much better on the jackplate than the scd.
Went from a 16p scd to a 17p Yamaha black stainless. No turning back 
Downside is the black one isn’t pretty


----------



## NealXB2003

That's exactly the swap im looking to make. Can you tell me your before/after RPM & speed?

Not worried about looks if it performs.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Could spin 6000rpms with the scd 16 get 35-36. It slipped when raised up in the jackplate decent holeshot.

5700-5800 with the 17p Yamaha. 37-38 mph. Can run up to 6” on the jackplate and it doesn’t blow out. Great holeshot.


----------



## NealXB2003

I've got a 4 stroke F70. Right now it turns the 16" SCD 6350. That's 38 mph, which I'm thrilled with. But ever so slight a turn and the RPMs jump 500+ RPMs as it starts to slip. Will also do the same with a heavy load if I cross a boat wake just right. And I've bottomed out my jackplate trying to drop it low enough to get bite. Im a little concerned I won't be able to spin the 17 YBS though. From everything I've read, the F70 needs to spin as close to 6300 as possible to get peak power. 

If I drop 200 rpms from where I'm at, that would put me at 6150. But if it allowed me to raise the motor higher on the JP, I might be able to get a little of that back.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Sounds close. I was running a 2 stroke 70 tlr so max rpm is 6k.


----------



## Water Bound

My buddy runs a 14 pitch Talon w/ SDS on an 18 ft skiff and really likes it. I know he tested the SCD3 and the Talon runs similar but with no chatter due to the sds hub. Not sure of the difference between the design of the talon vs the black stainless, but just thought I'd pass on the feedback


----------



## NealXB2003

I would love to try a talon but I'm hesitant to buy one without testing first. My boat (Excel Viper) is prone to porpoise with bow lifting props. With the aggressive rake on that prop, I think it would be a bouncy ride. I guess the tiller steer and so much weight in the back lends itself to stem lifting props. My gas tank is under the front deck though, and I started out with bow lifting props trying to float the nose but it just hopped. I would love to be able to run an SDS hub though.... I've struggled with the hub chatter like everybody else.


----------



## fjmaverick

I feel that the hubs in the Yamaha probs are superior to the powertechs when shifting from neutral into forward or reverse.


----------



## NealXB2003

Got my hands on a 17" Yamaha black stainless. I could turn the 16" SCD to 6350 rpms @ 38 mph. On the initial run with the ybs, it was 2 mph slower, but as I raised the jackplate I picked up rpm and speed. It ended up running the same top end at 5850 rpms. That was 1"+ higher on the jackplate than I could run the SCD, and the YBS still had good bite in turns. Might could have went higher, but I was starting to get a fair amount of steering torque. I do think the SCD was a little better at controlling the porpoise though.


----------



## NealXB2003

fjmaverick said:


> I feel that the hubs in the Yamaha probs are superior to the powertechs when shifting from neutral into forward or reverse.


Are you talking about the pressed in hubs, or square bore vs sds?


----------



## whoislang

Austin Bustamante said:


> Sounds close. I was running a 2 stroke 70 tlr so max rpm is 6k.


so your numbers from this : are from your 70TLR? i have a beavertail B2 and am trying to get my prop dialed.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I just repowered my uncle j 18x60 plate flat. From f70la yamaha to 115 yamaha 2 stroke. Starting with same powertec scd3 15 n too little pitch. Changing to black yamaha 19 pitch. Helping control rpm now, porpoise issues required me adjust trim tabs so i will be able to run wot. Black yamaha superior to powertec scd!!!


----------



## NealXB2003

I agree. I took the plunge and bought a black stainless. It definitely runs higher and bites better in turns than a stock scd. Appears to have slightly more rake too. Unfortunately, my little f70 couldn't turn it into the upper end of the rpm range - so it's now for sale. I sure wish they made them in less than 17p.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

NealXB2003 said:


> I agree. I took the plunge and bought a black stainless. It definitely runs higher and bites better in turns than a stock scd. Appears to have slightly more rake too. Unfortunately, my little f70 couldn't turn it into the upper end of the rpm range - so it's now for sale. I sure wish they made them in less than 17p.


For sale? Talk to me?


----------



## NealXB2003

17 pitch Yamaha black stainless (similar to SCD3)


Ran once on my excel 1860 .125ga alum boat with f70. Ran 38 mph at 5800 rpms. Really need to turn my motor up past 6k rpms to make peak power and this prop is too much pitch. Ran once to test. Like new. Pics on request. Prop is similar to an SCD3 (actually the scd3 is a copy - Yamaha is...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## whoislang

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I just repowered my uncle j 18x60 plate flat. From f70la yamaha to 115 yamaha 2 stroke. Starting with same powertec scd3 15 n too little pitch. Changing to black yamaha 19 pitch. Helping control rpm now, porpoise issues required me adjust trim tabs so i will be able to run wot. Black yamaha superior to powertec scd!!!


How do you mean that it’s superior... you changed pitch by 4”.... that’s a 💩 ton


----------



## NealXB2003

Black stainless held it's bite at higher jackplate heights than a SCD and held better in turns. That was comparing a 16" scd to a 17" black stainless. I dropped 500-600 rpms with that 1" increase in pitch (and maintained the same top end speed), which indicates to me that the black stainless hooks up better. Just eyeballing it, the black stainless appears to have slightly more rake, though the blade profile is a copy.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

whoislang said:


> How do you mean that it’s superior... you changed pitch by 4”.... that’s a 💩 ton


Ur very curt wit dat answer. But after using 3 powertec different pitch props on d slug f70la Yamaha, believe i can speak 💩.


----------



## whoislang

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Ur very curt wit dat answer. But after using 3 powertec different pitch props on d slug f70la Yamaha, believe i can speak 💩.


Hey, just trying to understand what you actually attribute to the YBS being superior, do you mean the pitch or the mfg.? 4 inches of pitch is a huge increase and will certainly drop your RPMs substantially. I would think that is a far greater influence than the slight differnece between the SCD and YBS themselves. Need to compare apples to apples (same pitch prop from each mfg)


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Ok guys, ran again with new modded turnbuckels on tabs. With 14d tabs were way tooo much, no porpoise but caused bow to far down. In spite motor turned 6100 rpm wit 19" pitch. Adjusted tabs again to 9 deg n needs to test again. Got lil more in it.
As far as d black yamaha vs power tec lots betta elevated performance.


----------



## GitchaPull

Yamaha black stainless has more grip?


----------



## NealXB2003

GitchaPull said:


> Yamaha black stainless has more grip?


That was my experience. 

I dont have a 17" Scd to compare to. But I can compare a 16" SCD to a 17" black stainless (smallest pitch they make). 500+ RPM difference. Same top end. Black stainless ran 1"+ higher on the jackplate, and held better in turns. 

Even though the scd is a copy, it's not an exact copy. The black stainless appears to have more rake, resulting in slightly more bow lift. That may translate to more speed for a hull that can benefit from it. For me, it wanted to start porpoising just a little. In that regard, the scd was a little better at mitigating porpoise.


----------



## GitchaPull

Thanks Neal! Looking at a 13x19 black stainless


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

NealXB2003 said:


> Got my hands on a 17" Yamaha black stainless. I could turn the 16" SCD to 6350 rpms @ 38 mph. On the initial run with the ybs, it was 2 mph slower, but as I raised the jackplate I picked up rpm and speed. It ended up running the same top end at 5850 rpms. That was 1"+ higher on the jackplate than I could run the SCD, and the YBS still had good bite in turns. Might could have went higher, but I was starting to get a fair amount of steering torque. I do think the SCD was a little better at controlling the porpoise though.


Adjust torque tab to right will negate pull.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

NealXB2003 said:


> Got my hands on a 17" Yamaha black stainless. I could turn the 16" SCD to 6350 rpms @ 38 mph. On the initial run with the ybs, it was 2 mph slower, but as I raised the jackplate I picked up rpm and speed. It ended up running the same top end at 5850 rpms. That was 1"+ higher on the jackplate than I could run the SCD, and the YBS still had good bite in turns. Might could have went higher, but I was starting to get a fair amount of steering torque. I do think the SCD was a little better at controlling the porpoise thoug





NealXB2003 said:


> Got my hands on a 17" Yamaha black stainless. I could turn the 16" SCD to 6350 rpms @ 38 mph. On the initial run with the ybs, it was 2 mph slower, but as I raised the jackplate I picked up rpm and speed. It ended up running the same top end at 5850 rpms. That was 1"+ higher on the jackplate than I could run the SCD, and the YBS still had good bite in turns. Might could have went higher, but I was starting to get a fair amount of steering torque. I do think the SCD was a little better at controlling the porpoise though.


Adjust torque tab to right. Or add torque tab on skeg.


----------

